# ICBO Legacy Reports



## conarb (Jan 6, 2010)

I posted this question on our old ICC Bulletin Board, or what's left of it, so far no response, but wonder if anybody here knows the answer? 	

How do we retrieve ICBO Legacy Reports? I am looking for the original ICBO Report on DuPont's Tyvek, I went here and can find only current ESS Reports, in this case I find this ESS Report, but not the original that showed approval only as an air barrier and not as a WRB. Who decides when a report is taken down, the ICC ES Service, or the manufacturer who obtained the report?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

Should open to UBC legacy reports. Right below List Reports is adrop down box which should open any of the legacy reports.

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/index.cfm?list=list


----------



## conarb (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

That's where I went, lots of Dow Chemical, but no DuPont Chemical.  They've got to realize that when there is litigation we are looking back in time to the approvals effective at the time the building was built, not current codes and approvals.  Letting them take an approval down is unconscionable.


----------



## barlovian (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

Did you try a search engine?  I use Google now instead of going to the icc-es site and navigating through their search feature.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

ConArb,

Try this:

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/index.cfm ... etails=yes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

Section 8 of the report list the leagacy code additions that it was also approved for 1997 UBC


----------



## conarb (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

Thanks guys, but when I go there I get the new ES Report, revised October 1, 2009, I'm looking for the old ICBO Report that did not gain approcal as a WRB, only an air barrier.


----------



## Alias (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

ConArb -

I called ICC looking for an old ES Report and they found it for me.  It might take a phone call instead of a web search.  I can't seem to find what I'm looking for either on the website......Argh.

Or, if this fails, PM me with the report number, I might have it in a binder in my back room.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## conarb (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: ICBO Legacy Reports

It's interesting that I posted the exact same question on the ICC Forum before I posted it here, in fact I copied and pasted it here thinking I would get a knowledgeable response from someone within the ICC, I went there tonight and it has disappeared, someone in the ICC doesn't want to explain how to obtain old reports, or people to know that they allow them to be taken down when new ES Reports are issued.

Our old Bulletin Board was taken down to stop the free-flow in information that was occurring there, the ICC is running what's left with an iron hand.


----------

